# New Lights



## wipeoutfrog (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi everyone what would be the best leds lights to replace my Zoo Med Reptisun LED. My plants grow just not great and some of plants have lost the red colour especially my broms. I have noticed people are using aquarium lights for there tanks. At the moment I am looking at these 2 products. Would these products be ok or is it overkill. My tank is exo terra 60x45x45

Exo Terra Medium Compact Top Canopy
3 jungle dawn led

Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 
Fluval AquaSky 2.0 - I can add this at a later date.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Have you taken a look at Spectral Designs? Those are my current favorites.

Mark

https://spectraldesigns.com


----------



## wipeoutfrog (Jun 3, 2017)

just checked now and love the design.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

wipeoutfrog said:


> Hi everyone what would be the best leds lights


Yes, Mark nailed it: Spectral Designs.

I ran Exo Terra hoods with Jungle Dawn lamps for a few years. They work fine, and I do like the modularity -- if a lamp blows, you simply replace that lamp, rather than the entire fixture (as when the various mainstream Chinese fixtures fail). 

SD fixtures grow plants better than the Exo/JD setup, though, and are dimmable/controllable, and the price is comparable to Exo/JD. The SD fixtures do have some modularity, also (the drivers -- Meanwell, no less! -- and dimmers are remote from the panel itself), and so are a better long term bet than an all-in-one fixture.


----------



## wipeoutfrog (Jun 3, 2017)

Im not sure about the exchange rates and import tax I would have to pay for them.


----------



## SoloSK71 (Dec 25, 2018)

Are you in Canada? If so PM me and I can tell you about the coats to bring the lights in.

Solo


----------



## wipeoutfrog (Jun 3, 2017)

I am in the UK


----------



## djd3mon (Jan 24, 2018)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Yes, Mark nailed it: Spectral Designs.
> 
> I ran Exo Terra hoods with Jungle Dawn lamps for a few years. They work fine, and I do like the modularity -- if a lamp blows, you simply replace that lamp, rather than the entire fixture (as when the various mainstream Chinese fixtures fail).
> 
> SD fixtures grow plants better than the Exo/JD setup, though, and are dimmable/controllable, and the price is comparable to Exo/JD. The SD fixtures do have some modularity, also (the drivers -- Meanwell, no less! -- and dimmers are remote from the panel itself), and so are a better long term bet than an all-in-one fixture.



How much hotter/cooler are the LEDs vs the dual CFL bulbs?
Thanks


----------



## wipeoutfrog (Jun 3, 2017)

I ordered the Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 lights online for £134.99. I got them and opened it and they sent the wrong one. They actually sent me the Fluval Plant 3.0 LED which costs more . So far loving the new light. Soooo much brighter than my Zoo Med Reptisun LED.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

wipeoutfrog said:


> I ordered the Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 lights online for £134.99. I got them and opened it and they sent the wrong one. They actually sent me the Fluval Plant 3.0 LED which costs more . So far loving the new light. Soooo much brighter than my Zoo Med Reptisun LED.


I hope you keep us updated on how it performs over time. I've been curious about these since I first spotted them. I like the concept, but have been wary since becoming entirely disappointed by my Finnex Planted Plus 24/7. The remote died within 3 months of using it, and there's no way to even turn it on or off from the unit, rendering it useless. Their suggestions of shifting around the battery and/or replacing the battery were ineffective. The Fluval offers similar functions and more user control, so I'm hoping it is far more reliable. It's nice that I can walk out and buy one in person, which is part of its appeal for me. Online ordering makes returning defective products cumbersome.


----------



## JimM (Oct 2, 2018)

Woodswalker said:


> I hope you keep us updated on how it performs over time. I've been curious about these since I first spotted them. I like the concept, but have been wary since becoming entirely disappointed by my Finnex Planted Plus 24/7. The remote died within 3 months of using it, and there's no way to even turn it on or off from the unit, rendering it useless. Their suggestions of shifting around the battery and/or replacing the battery were ineffective. The Fluval offers similar functions and more user control, so I'm hoping it is far more reliable. It's nice that I can walk out and buy one in person, which is part of its appeal for me. Online ordering makes returning defective products cumbersome.


I'd look into the Spectral Designs units if I were you.
Kurt is great, and will take care of you - no worries.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

JimM said:


> I'd look into the Spectral Designs units if I were you.
> Kurt is great, and will take care of you - no worries.


I've been checking them out, but they seem new enough to me that I'm waiting for more data before I invest in them. I do wish that I could just walk into a store and give them a good look.


----------



## Destroyer551 (Sep 7, 2013)

I’ve also been running exoterra hoods and jungle dawn/tincman LEDs for the past few years. They grow plants great and you can reliably get medium light at the bottom of up to a 24” enclosure. My only gripe is longevity - no matter the source the screw in LEDs tend to die after a year, though some of mine have lasted a bit more than 2. When you’re running a lot of them replacements can get expensive at up to $25 a bulb. I reccomend removing the reflectors in the hoods to maximize ventilation, and make sure absolutely no mist hits them. 

I plan to switch over to spectral designs soon.


----------



## wipeoutfrog (Jun 3, 2017)

Update

so far the fluval plant 3 lights are amazing I am experiencing brilliant growth from my plants. I love how my broms are going red.


----------

